# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Θερμαντικά >  Θερμαινομενο υποστρωμα,δε δουλευει το LED.

## dant3

Καλησπερα,

Αγορασα πριν λιγες εβδομαδες ενα θερμαινομενο υποστρωμα φθηνο,μιας και το χρησιμοποιω σπανια.
Πριν κατι μερες σταματησε να λειτουργει το led του.Μου φανηκε περιεργο αλλα ειπα να το ανοιξω να δω.Απλο κυκλωματακι ,αλλα οταν το εβαλα στη πριζα για να μετρησω με το πολυμετρο, μετα απο λιγο στιγμιαια δουλεψε αλλα μετα γιοκ.
Χτυπησα ελαφρα τα παντα μηπως κατι δεν εκανε καλη επαφη.
Το υποστρωμα ζεσταινεται και λειτουργει μια χαρα,μονο το λεντακι σταματησε.Τι μπορει να μη λειτουργει σωστα?Να χαλασει το ιδιο το λεντ?Εαν ναι τοτε πως αναψε στιγμιαια?Οι κολλησεις φαινονται οκ παντως.
Να σημειωσω πως στα ποδαρακια του δε μετραω ταση.AC προφανως.



IMG_20210220_162953.jpgIMG_20210220_163004.jpg

Ευχαριστω

----------


## Panoss

Άλλαξε λεντ, μάλλον κάηκε.
(ίσως η τιμή της R4 να είναι μικρότερη απ' ότι θα πρεπε)

----------


## dant3

Θα παρω ενα λεντακι να το αντικαταστησω τοτε.Ποσα V θα επρεπε να πηγαινουν εκει?Με ποσα δουλευουν αυτα τα led?

----------


## mikemtb73

2-3 volt και 2-20ma max αναλογα τον τυπο του led 

Στάλθηκε από το FIG-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## george Mp

Η αντισταση (r4) τι τιμη εχει; δεν φαινεται καθαρα, μαλλον θελει πιο μεγαλη οπως λεει ο Παναγιωτης και γι'αυτο καηκε το led.

----------


## dant3

Θα παρω ενα λεντακι τοτε να το αντικαταστησω και θα μετρησω και την αντισταση για να δω τι τιμη εχει.
Καλα θα μετρησω και ποσα V πανε εκει οποτε θα φανει και ετσι τι γινεται.

----------


## mikemtb73

Δε σε βοηθάνε ιδιαίτερα  τα volt εν κενό.
  mΑ πρέπει να μετρησεις

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dant3

Αντικατεστησα το Led.Αναβει μεν το καινουργιο αλλα με αρκετα χαμηλη ενταση.Αυτο που ειχε,τουλαχιστον στην αρχη,σιγουρα φωτιζε περισσοτερο.Θα το παρακολουθησω να δω εαν το καψει και αυτο.
Δοκιμασα αυτο που εβγαλα και στιγμιαια αναβε και μετα γιοκ.Σε τυχαιες στιγμες,ενω επαιρνε ρευμα.

----------


## mikemtb73

Γιαυτό σου ειπαμε να μετρήσεις ρευμα...
Πιθανον να ειχε 2ma led 

Στάλθηκε από το FIG-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

